# Cyp passerinum



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

It will still be a while before the Cyps outside show any action, but I would like to share this with all of you, blooming inside now. This first bloom seedling is smaller than my passerinum outside, but the flower is the same size. It is really, really tiny, as you can see with my gigantic fingers holding a penny next to it - it reminds me of Mexipedium. It has a spicy fragrance. The ruler in the one pic is hard to see, but the plant is 4" (10cm) tall. Last year the one outside grew at least twice that height, and it was also a first bloomer last year.

Cyp passerinum is quite uncommon in cultivation, even here, where plants can be found in the wild 30 minutes from home. While not the showiest orchid I find it very charming and quite a novelty, and it is one reason to brave the horrible winters here and keep a garden, as it is almost impossible to grow in areas much warmer than this. So far I've found it likes a gritty soil in the shade, with ample moisture.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh wow!! so cute! 

I've always wanted to grow one of these and x alaskanum, but I'm not sure if they'll like the coastal weather :sob:


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2009)

Great stuff:clap::clap:

One advantage to living in the Great White North!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Cute one!:clap:
you have a super small plant. I remember the herbarium sheet at the UofA had taller stems and possibly larger blooms.
I found my photos of the sheet collected in 1987, but I didn't put a ruler.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! 4" tall?! I've seen those in the wild before, but they were never that small! Did you get this from Garden Slippers?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm quite sure that this plant is only 4" tall because it is young. It will likely increase in size in future years. However, I doubt the flower will get too much bigger, maybe a little.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

This is so amazing!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 27, 2009)

That is tiny, looks beautifully grown and very cute.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2009)

Man that is tiny! I'm afraid I would of stomped on it and never seen that in the wild!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bolero said:


> That is tiny, looks beautifully grown and very cute.



Thanks - it is beautifully grown but not by me - it's a new acquisition. Hopefully the one I have in the garden will turn out nice too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool, I think someone may have stolen the reginae alb. I planted outside so be careful.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Cool, I think someone may have stolen the reginae alb. I planted outside so be careful.



I've always worried about theft...my property is protected by security cameras, etc. but I still worry... I hope your plant wasn't stolen!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2009)

Neat little species that most can only see in pictures. It is curious how this species and C. guttatum are relatively easy within their native range, but really difficult further south. True boreal plants!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 28, 2009)

very very nice, congratulations


----------

